# NYC happy hour



## johnachilli

In reading Dave's post about a meet up in May and seeing all the positive feed back and being remind of all the froggers right here in the city, I thought I'd suggest a happy hour right in Manhattan either next week or the week after. Grab a few beers, meet a new face, talk frogs, trade a plant clipping, etc...

Just drop a post here to gauge interest and post what days and times are good for you


----------



## B-NICE

I'm good everyday. LOL. I'm happy NYC is trying to come together. This is a cold city in the frog world.


----------



## dvknight

I'm free usually every day but Wednesdays/Thursdays. My office is at 54th and 8th, but really can't stand midtown past that. I do understand that it would probably be the most convenient place for everyone to meet, so name a spot!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## johnachilli

dvknight said:


> I'm free usually every day but Wednesdays/Thursdays. My office is at 54th and 8th, but really can't stand midtown past that. I do understand that it would probably be the most convenient place for everyone to meet, so name a spot!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


No worries Midtown makes me want to jump in front of a bus! I was thinking more like the village area which is central even for you brooklyn folks


----------



## Julio

i would be interested


----------



## mordoria

We should check out this place. Tropical 128 - Home
Seems like our vibe.
Rainforest, beer and pool tables. 
Good reviews and happy hour specials.


----------



## dvknight

Tropical is CRAZY! Have you been there? It would definitely be an interesting night...

I'm down.


----------



## dvknight

Also, another "tropical" option that's a cool spot: Otto's Shrunken Head


----------



## jacobi

Meeting complete strangers and talking about frogs... Sounds like it may be fun


----------



## mordoria

Ugh Otto's sux. Right on 14th st. It gets too much traffic and is full of locals who are too cool. They dont have a waterfall either.........


----------



## eos

Damn... Since I'm more likely to miss this one... How bout we make it monthly eh?


----------



## mordoria

eos said:


> Damn... Since I'm more likely to miss this one... How bout we make it monthly eh?


Wha? We diddent even set a date yet!


----------



## johnachilli

True we never did set a date and Riko is already trying to avoid it!

Never been to otto's or tropical 128, I was originally think a standard bar would do but you guys are really getting into the theme.

I should say that I have a pretty strict happy hour rule that states that if it's before 8 then it should be at least half price, otherwise whats the point of happy hour...


----------



## mordoria

I think its 2-3$ drafts. Tropical seems to have good deals and we can play pool instead of talking about creeping ficus and its alternative uses. 
Can we pick a day?


----------



## johnachilli

mordoria said:


> I think its 2-3$ drafts. Tropical seems to have good deals and we can play pool instead of talking about creeping ficus and its alternative uses.
> Can we pick a day?


Sure David said he isn't available on wednesday and thursdays so how about a tuesday,
we have 2/7 coming up next week how does that sound to people?


----------



## B-NICE

johnachilli said:


> Sure David said he isn't available on wednesday and thursdays so how about a tuesday,
> we have 2/7 coming up next week how does that sound to people?


I can make it.


----------



## dvknight

That Tuesday is no good for me...

How about Monday the 13th? I'll be at the Bowery Whole Foods for work until 7, so close by...

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## johnachilli

that monday is also good for me


----------



## mordoria

Sounds good.


----------



## eos

mordoria said:


> Wha? We diddent even set a date yet!





johnachilli said:


> True we never did set a date and Riko is already trying to avoid it!
> 
> Never been to otto's or tropical 128, I was originally think a standard bar would do but you guys are really getting into the theme.
> 
> I should say that I have a pretty strict happy hour rule that states that if it's before 8 then it should be at least half price, otherwise whats the point of happy hour...


See! I knew it... I'm gonna be out of town from next week til after Pres. day....


----------



## mordoria

just a question. does anyone have any MICRON filters?


----------



## dvknight

Everyone confirmed for January 13th?

If anyone is interested, I can bring: 

Fresh cacao pods-$20

Sealed, dried half pods for the same-$20.

Bad older phone photo attached of the dried pods. Perfect tadpole distribution sites.


----------



## johnachilli

Yes I believe we are good for the 13th. 

All are welcome!

Would there be any interest in a plant clipping swap?


----------



## mordoria

Plant swap! Who wants plants anyway? We can just take clippings from Tropicals decor........


----------



## B-NICE

I need some climbing vines. I will pass on fig though.


----------



## B-NICE

I do have leaf litter as usual.


----------



## dvknight

I can spare a frog free rooted cutting of true Monstera dubia if anyone has some Marcgravia sp. or other semi-rarities...

Also have standard vivarium cuttings if any newbies are coming and need some things to get going...


----------



## jacobi

dvknight said:


> I can spare a frog free rooted cutting of true Monstera dubia if anyone has some Marcgravia sp. or other semi-rarities...
> 
> Also have standard vivarium cuttings if any newbies are coming and need some things to get going...


I'm in Brooklyn too! I don't know if I'll be able to make it though... Two papers, finals, and jury duty await me over the next two weeks. Oh joy.


----------



## eos

jacobi said:


> I'm in Brooklyn too! I don't know if I'll be able to make it though... Two papers, finals, and jury duty await me over the next two weeks. Oh joy.


That's why it's gonna be monthly


----------



## johnachilli

dvknight said:


> I can spare a frog free rooted cutting of true Monstera dubia if anyone has some Marcgravia sp. or other semi-rarities...


I don't have anything of that caliber! but I do have a good strand of Microsorum linguiforme that I can bring a long with a few more common things.


----------



## radiata

Please correct me if I'm wrong:

Monday, 2/13/12 @ 6:00PM

128 Tropical Inc.
Phone: 212-925-8219
128 Elizabeth St
New York, New York 10013 

Map: 128 Elizabeth St New York, New York 10013 - Google Maps

Mordoria: If the micron filters you're asking about are whitish, felt-like, round and fit inside a standard Mason Jar cover, I have some. I just can't remember why I bought them. (Another senior momment.)

Julio (and anyone else): I'm running low on bugs and don't expect to make it until Hamburg on 2/25. Please PM me (or post here) with any availability and cost.

All: Is anyone making reservations, or aren't they necessary?

Regards,
Bob

Regards,
Bob


----------



## dvknight

Bob,

I'm pretty sure you've got it. I plan on being there at 7:30.

Reservations definitely not required for Tropical!

Dave


----------



## mordoria

Cool Bob! Thats it exactly. Id love if you could spare a few. Anything you'll be needing?

I have a bag of stuff Ill be bringing. I need to clear out some space for stuff Im not into. Id love to trade for more crap that ill actually use. I have some water pumps, excelcior, brewers yeast, film cans, and other stuff. Id love some deli cups w tops. I have a bunch of tads developing and could use a few.

I also have a bunch of clippings ill bring. If anyone wants, they should BYOziploc. I have some cool things. I also have some terrestrial ferns that are in 4" pots. They are about 8" tall. Cool red stems and green foliage. They have outgrown my "greenhouse" and would like them to go. Ill only bring them if someone is interested.


----------



## Julio

enjoy guys, unfortunately i can't make that day, have a business meeting, hopefully next time.


----------



## jacobi

Awesome. School cancelled on Monday. So, study for finals or look at plants in Ziploc bags... decisions decisions...

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## B-NICE

I can start cultures of both size FF's, and have a small culture of tropical springs ready by monday. Leaves are free. PM me if anything.


----------



## johnachilli

I'll probably have a couple clippings, and couple do a start spring and striped iso culture, pm me if interested

I also have a few extra frogs hanging around too:
probable female varadero
juv leuc (5+months ootw)


----------



## radiata

mordoria: Monday's weather looks OK, so I'll be coming in. I haven't located the micron filter pads yet, but I'll keep looking (it's a big basement). I'll trade for bugs or a glass of Merlot.

johnachilli: PM sent.

B-NICE: PM sent.

All: I need to cut back some Ficus pumila var. minima. Free to anyone who wants it. Just PM me...

Regards,
Bob 
(I'll be the oldest guy there, and in need of a haircut.)


----------



## johnachilli

It looks like we will have a good turn out on Monday. For those of you that can't make it I don't see why we couldn't do it again.

If anyone is new or might not know anyone short me a pm and we can exchange cell numbers in case you need to get in contact with someone.

see you all then


----------



## mordoria

Does anyone have a bean beetle culture starter? I had one a while ago and my frogs hated it. They are much bigger now and might take to them better. I know my huge Powder will. Shes the only one who would clean out an orange iso culture and still beg.


----------



## radiata

johnachilli said:


> It looks like we will have a good turn out on Monday. For those of you that can't make it I don't see why we couldn't do it again.
> 
> If anyone is new or might not know anyone short me a pm and we can exchange cell numbers in case you need to get in contact with someone.
> 
> see you all then


johnachilli,

Except for Julio (who can't make it) I don't believe I've met any of you before. How will we recognize each other? 

I'll probably be the oldest guy there. If I can find it, I'll be wearing a t-shirt with a frog on it. 

PM me your cell! 

Regards,
Bob


----------



## mordoria

Hey bob,
ill wear a frog shirt too.


----------



## dvknight

I won't be there until about 7:30.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## B-NICE

radiata said:


> johnachilli,
> 
> Except for Julio (who can't make it) I don't believe I've met any of you before. How will we recognize each other?
> 
> I'll probably be the oldest guy there. If I can find it, I'll be wearing a t-shirt with a frog on it.
> 
> PM me your cell!
> 
> Regards,
> Bob


I may have on the hat in my Icon.....

Whats the head count?


----------



## dvknight

I have a Ziploc full of common plants that will be up for grabs. Nothing special in there, but I trimmed yesterday and figured I'd bring them in case someone wanted them.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## johnachilli

Bradley looks like at least 6 of us.

I will have on my work clothes...dark blue button down and tan pants.


----------



## johnachilli

oh and I'll be there by 6,

see you all soon!


----------



## jacobi

I can't make it... Work.

Next time...


----------



## eos

I'm back from vacation! How was the turnout?


----------



## B-NICE

It was pretty good I think it lasted longer than we all expected. There were about 5 of us there.


----------



## mordoria

Had a blast! . Riko you missed it. There were free strippers, tons of bottomless booze and piles of cocaine. Man, you missed out................


----------



## eos

Gosh darn it!


----------



## jacobi

Whens the next one?

Jake


----------



## radiata

jacobi said:


> Whens the next one?
> 
> Jake


YES! Someone needs to step up to the plate and identify the date of the next gathering! 

The strippers were hot, but duh... coke? How did I miss out on the coke?


----------



## jacobi

With more than a few days notice I bet more people would be able to make it. And I can't help with suggestions, I have lived in NY for four years and have never been to a bar.... 

Jake


----------



## B-NICE

damn Jake, you should set the date.......


----------



## jacobi

Lol. Um..... I'm more interested in tagging along with whatever happens than setting a date... but Wednesdays are usually best for me.

Jake


----------



## radiata

*Re: NYC happy hour (3/14 or 3/21/?)*



jacobi said:


> Lol. Um..... I'm more interested in tagging along with whatever happens than setting a date... but Wednesdays are usually best for me.
> 
> Jake


Jake,

Thank you for choosing either Wednesday 3/14 or Wednesday 3/21! (Are you old enough to get into a bar for the first time? I got into Rocky's, on Waverly Place, when I was 16 and had a Sloe Gin Fizz.)

Anyone have any preferences on either date? I'm good for either...

Jake - You are hereby appointed to deliver the first toast of the evening!

Regards,
Bob

---


----------



## jacobi

*Re: NYC happy hour (3/14 or 3/21/?)*



radiata said:


> Jake,
> 
> Thank you for choosing either Wednesday 3/14 or Wednesday 3/21! (Are you old enough to get into a bar for the first time? I got into Rocky's, on Waverly Place, when I was 16 and had a Sloe Gin Fizz.)
> 
> Anyone have any preferences on either date? I'm good for either...
> 
> Jake - You are hereby appointed to deliver the first toast of the evening!
> 
> Regards,
> Bob
> 
> ---


I'm 27  I was never into the bar scene for various reasons, and as an athlete, any amount of alcohol messed up my performance big time the next day. I cant even drink a cup of beer without feeling woozy. I'm a letdown to my fellow Aussies 

Either date works for me, so whichever is better for others.


----------



## eos

Word... Im down. Anyone want any vent tads? Errr amazonica actually... 10 to 15 bucks each, depending on age.


----------



## B-NICE

eos said:


> Word... Im down. Anyone want any vent tads? Errr amazonica actually... 10 to 15 bucks each, depending on age.


pm sent....


----------



## dvknight

I can do the 21st but not the 14th-I have rehearsal that night.

D

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## mordoria

me too. ill be away from the 11-18th. Ill also be bringing some amazing plants back from my trip, that ill have to sell if you are all interested. Jewel orchids and some other great stuff.


----------



## eos

I'm down for the 21st


----------



## johnachilli

21st should be good for me too.

Dave will you have an idea of what you'll be picking up?


----------



## jacobi

21st looks good for me too.

Jake


----------



## Julio

i should be able to make the next one will prob have some frogs too since i am moving soon and cutting down my collection drastically i will let you guys know what i have a week before


----------



## eos

Julio said:


> i should be able to make the next one will prob have some frogs too since i am moving soon and cutting down my collection drastically i will let you guys know what i have a week before


Whaaat? Where you moving to?


----------



## Julio

moving out of the city, just to Queens, but much less time these days for anything, none of my tanks have been cleaned in so long, i need to cut it down to just 2-3 tanks and enjoy seeing the frogs rather then keeping them in algae filled tanks where i can't see them.


----------



## arielelf

I might be able to make it this time, even though I am not a drinker. Hope me not drinking doesn't offend anybody, I have offended people in the past by not drinking. (people can be wierd sometimes


----------



## jacobi

I wont be drinking either so you'll have company.


----------



## JeremyHuff

I'll try to get there. Once we get closer and I know for sure, I am happy to take orders and bring the stuff with me.


----------



## B-NICE

arielelf said:


> I might be able to make it this time, even though I am not a drinker. Hope me not drinking doesn't offend anybody, I have offended people in the past by not drinking. (people can be wierd sometimes


Thats just crazy, I don't see why someone will feel a way if you aren't drinking. I will take your round lol.

I will be there, I can't wait. We still had a very good time with 5 guys, so more will be even better. 

We have to have some type of group, we are the biggest/best city in the world lol.


----------



## jacobi

B-NICE said:


> Thats just crazy, I don't see why someone will feel a way if you aren't drinking. I will take your round lol.


I've had people actually get angry that I wouldn't drink with them. People sometimes take things way too personally...


----------



## Julio

That's when you know they are drunk!!


----------



## eos

That's crazy. Those people are the ones who probably shouldn't be drinking. Lol.


----------



## Roots

I am going to try to make this one as well. Lookin' for a female Varadero - anybody?


----------



## mordoria

Im not really a huge drinker. The most Ive had in months was with you guys! Bad influences.......


----------



## eos

We're gonna RAGE THRU THE CITY!!!!!! RAGE!!!! RAAAAAAAAGE!!!!


----------



## johnachilli

eos said:


> We're gonna RAGE THRU THE CITY!!!!!! RAGE!!!! RAAAAAAAAGE!!!!


Does this mean I'll be carrying you home on the path train?


----------



## eos

Lol... let's hope not... but who knows.


----------



## Julio

this hobby is gonna turn us all into alcoholics!!!


----------



## B-NICE

Julio said:


> this hobby is gonna turn us all into alcoholics!!!


Do you have any froglets are the market?


----------



## Julio

Just some citronella Juvis about 4-5 months old $35 each
The rest are all pumilios


----------



## JeremyHuff

B-NICE said:


> Do you have any froglets are the market?


I can bring the veraderos if you still want them.
J


----------



## B-NICE

Julio said:


> Just some citronella Juvis about 4-5 months old $35 each
> The rest are all pumilios


Cool, I will keep that in mind. I'm looking for something bold for my daughters class.


----------



## radiata

So, the 21st is a go...

Wednesday, 3/21/12, start @ 6:00PM

Unless someone has has come up with a better venue, the location is still...

128 Tropical Inc.
Phone: 212-925-8219
128 Elizabeth St
New York, New York 10013

128 Elizabeth St New York, New York 10013 - Google Maps

I'm playing musical frogs and looking to get rid of four "Turquoise & Bronze Auratus" that I purchased as froglets from Andy in Parsippany, NJ on 10/1/10. I recollect I paid $125 for the four. Asking $100 for all four, preferably to a good home. PM me with any interest. I can deliver them on 3/21 (or you can pick them up in Livingston. NJ).

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Matt Mirabello

Adding it to my calendar!


----------



## Roots

I have several juvenile Intermedius if anyone is interested.


----------



## arielelf

I've got a pair of adult Leucs that I would be willing to trade or sell if anyone is interested.


----------



## radiata

arielelf said:


> I've got a pair of adult Leucs that I would be willing to trade or sell if anyone is interested.


Standard? Banded? Etc?


----------



## johnachilli

Roots said:


> I am going to try to make this one as well. Lookin' for a female Varadero - anybody?


You're in luck, Pm sent!


----------



## arielelf

radiata said:


> Standard? Banded? Etc?


They are standard Leucs.


----------



## triton

i think i can make this fiesta,

i have 6 azureus froglets aprox. 14 months old if anyone is interested $25ea 
or possible trade as well.

NY LAW: no live/dead animals where food is being served to public...!!!

i wont have live animals with me, but still love to drink and chat !!! 

yay,
jason


----------



## B-NICE

JeremyHuff said:


> I can bring the veraderos if you still want them.
> J


I'm going to have to wait until April for those. I brought 1 off someone who brought from you @ the wp show in Jan. The was some time in Feb. I'm still going to get those guys from you though, my guy is lonely.


----------



## mahji

Hey everyone 
Just to clarify, where will this be held again ? And i have some Juvi Narrow banded auros, bicolors and male brazilian yellow head if anyone is interested. 

J


----------



## B-NICE

mahji said:


> Hey everyone
> Just to clarify, where will this be held again ? And i have some Juvi Narrow banded auros, bicolors and male brazilian yellow head if anyone is interested.
> 
> J



128 Tropical Inc.
Phone: 212-925-8219
128 Elizabeth St
New York, New York 10013 

It should be here. This is where it was the last time. There might be a bigger turn out this time around.


----------



## mahji

thanks Bradley, i will try to make it for sure .


----------



## Blocker Institute

Jason and I will be able to make it.


----------



## Blocker Institute

List of available frogs (pm for pictures):

Alanis froglets (parents from Bill Schwinn) 1-2 months old 

Cobalt juvies (1-3 months old) and tadpoles 

Powder Blue Tincs 1-3 months 

Hawaiian Green auratus 1-3 months old 

Pananiam green auratus 1-3 months old 

Orange Sirensis juvies 1 to 3 months parents from Randy/Dartsami 

Green Sirensis juvies 

Amazonicus juvies 1 to months 3 and tadpoles

Imitator adults and juvies and tadpoles 

Imitator cainarachi valley adults and juvies and tadpoles 

Red Christobal juvies 1-3 months parents are 2007 SNDF imports

El Dorado juvies 1-3 months parents are 2007 SNDF imports


----------



## JeremyHuff

Blocker Institute said:


> Jason and I will be able to make it.


Now that's dedication! I hope you aren't coming all this way for just some beers.


----------



## B-NICE

This is going to be a good meet!


----------



## eos

There better be midget strippers there!


----------



## Julio

Here is what I have

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/80252-moving-sale.html


----------



## mordoria

Man. I am so ready for this. I just got back from a trip and have a ton of new plants. Mostly jewel orchids but they are extremely rare varieties.


----------



## dvknight

Looking forward to seeing everyone!

Dave

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## mahji

I am so going to try and make it, not sure on work yet. =( 
I see some people are going to bring frogs, should be funny carrying frogs to a bar


----------



## B-NICE

The last meet there were plants all over the table lol. It look as if we were eating cuttings and drinking out of nut shells...


----------



## mahji

Thats a funny site, i am sure everyone is going to look at us weird hehe .
I can bring proven group of rio canarios and proven group of br vents if anyone is interested , along with bicolor and narrow banded auro froglets. 
If i can make it that is .


----------



## Blocker Institute

Anyone have terrarium sized mini orchids?


----------



## jacobi

Will anyone have springtails and isopods? 

Jake


----------



## mordoria

I would like some leaves if anyone has. Please and Thank You


----------



## JeremyHuff

When does it start and for how long does it run?


----------



## eos

David... you still have film cans? If so, I'll take a few. Thanks.


----------



## mahji

Sorry guys, looks like i wont be able to make it. Work comes first.


----------



## jacobi

JeremyHuff said:


> When does it start and for how long does it run?


I think 6. Hows that sound, everyone? And I missed the last one so I dont know how long it will run. Depends if people keep it interesting


----------



## johnachilli

six would probably be fine with me. I think we were there 2-3 hours last time


----------



## johnachilli

are we going to the same place?


----------



## B-NICE

I like the last spot.


----------



## eos

I get out of work around 6ish so I should be there around 7. David bring me some film cans!


----------



## jacobi

Anyone have a cutting of syngonium rayii...? 

Jake


----------



## dvknight

I have some rayii I can bring you.

D


----------



## eos

dvknight said:


> I have some rayii I can bring you.
> 
> D


I too would like a cutting or two, please.


----------



## eos

I can bring some cuttings of the following if anyone is interested:

begonia thelmae









the vining plant in the middle, don't know the name










pilea cadierei









another vining plant that I don't know the name of. This is good for bigger/taller tanks.









sellaginella sp.









purple wandering jew









I'm only gonna bring them if people are interested... also need to know by tonight so I know whether or not to bring them to work tomorrow.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Anyone know if this is a 'kid friendly' bar. If I can't bring my kids, then I wouldn't be able to make it until 7:30-8. I tried calling but no answer.


----------



## dvknight

They serve food, so that might make it ok...

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobi

eos said:


> I can bring some cuttings of the following if anyone is interested:
> 
> begonia thelmae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the vining plant in the middle, don't know the name


Yes please!


----------



## jacobi

I have a little piece of begonia bipinnatifida (spelling?) if anyone wants it. Its really small, about an inch an a half. Got knocked off the primary cutting when I was mounting it two weeks ago, its already putting out roots and new growth. I also have one or two weird shaped pieces of microgamma sp. that was rambling around in my grow out tank. Not great to look at right now, but if you don't have it... Give it several months it'll grow! I also have some mini sinningia. Started out as one plant, flowered, and I think it seeded because it's popping up all over the place. Also have a few bulbs(?) of a mini bulbophyllum, which was labelled "rosary beads".


----------



## mordoria

Bummer! I just got called for work tomorrow. If I get out early enough I will still swing by. Sorry guys


----------



## killervirusb

Just entered the hobby from the FW aquarium world, but I would love to make it out if you guys don't mind.


----------



## eos

jacobi said:


> Yes please!


You got it. Trimming and packing them right now.



mordoria said:


> Bummer! I just got called for work tomorrow. If I get out early enough I will still swing by. Sorry guys


Booo!



killervirusb said:


> Just entered the hobby from the FW aquarium world, but I would love to make it out if you guys don't mind.


Swing by... You got any java moss or aquatic plants?


----------



## dvknight

Freebies I'm bringing: S. rayii, some oak leaf Ficus pumilia, an unknown Episcia and unknown Begonia.

Also will have some organic dried cacao pods with me that I just recently imported from Ecuador if anyone is interested. $12/each for you guys. 

See everyone at 6!

Dave


----------



## JeremyHuff

My wife teaches late, but I still plan to get in there between 7:30 and 8. I can bring feeders, leaves, cypress knees and frogs for anyone interested. Check my site for a full list.


----------



## Roots

Can't make this - hope I can make the next one.


----------



## gardennub

cant make it either :/ can only do weekends


----------



## Julio

I a out as well, way too much work.


----------



## jacobi

I had a lot of fun last night. Thanks guys!

Jake


----------



## eos

Good turnout everyone. Nice to meet new faces and it was good to know of our other common hobbies.


----------



## Blocker Institute

We had a great time also and it was great to put more faces to names. Although it was a little difficult to shout over Tiesto and lil Wayne at times 

Thanks
Jason


----------



## B-NICE

Great time amongst friends lol. The Blocker's are cool lol.....


----------



## Blocker Institute

I can't wait to have another NYC frog happy hour!


----------



## jacobi

Blocker Institute said:


> I can't wait to have another NYC frog happy hour!


So when is it? 

Jake


----------



## gardennub

Haha yes when is it? Weekend please!!!!


----------



## mordoria

April 20, as per Rikos suggestion.....


----------



## jacobi

I can't do Fridays... 

Jake


----------



## eos

mordoria said:


> April 20, as per Rikos suggestion.....


Ha... I actually can't do that weekend... or any weekend in April for that matter... But I'm down for another midweek happy hour. Or Thirsty Thursdays.


----------



## radiata

I'd be available for Friday, 4/20, but the place may be a zoo on weekends. Is Friday night still pick-up night? (I'm too old to be hip.)


----------



## jacobi

Sunday and Wednesday nights are best for me. But I can probably do any weeknight... 

Jake


----------



## radiata

Matthew,

I gave you some *Miss Information* last night. Please PM me --- I don't know your Dendro UserID...

Bob


----------



## johnachilli

Had a great time meeting some new faces. 

Midweek is best for me also


----------



## arielelf

I had an awesome time! Sorry I couldn't stay longer.
It's so great to be able to talk about frogs without people thinking your crazy 

Matthew


----------



## mahji

Sucks i could not make it, i am sure all of you had a great time.


----------



## eos

arielelf said:


> I had an awesome time! Sorry I couldn't stay longer.
> It's so great to be able to talk about frogs without people thinking your crazy
> 
> Matthew


Ha... I know what you mean. Good to be amongst fellow froggers.



mahji said:


> Sucks i could not make it, i am sure all of you had a great time.



There's always next time.... like next month!


----------



## B-NICE

Are we going to make up a new group for NYC?


----------



## dvknight

Hey Everyone,

Here's the link for the facebook page for NYC-

https://www.facebook.com/groups/338459806174859/

I think you can add yourself, if not, just send me a message and I'll add you.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## jacobi

Any thoughts on the next meet?


----------



## mordoria

So how about the week of April 16th? Anyone?
I also would be interesting in splitting a box from Maryland Cork? Anyone? Maybe get it for Dvknights meet?


----------



## eos

I could probably do that week. Wednesday again? How much cork were you thinking, Dave?


----------



## mordoria

Its $3 p/pound for the cork. Do you need rounds, flats, or halves? The smallest box they ship is 16"18'32?


----------



## Woodsman

I was at NYU Hospital for spinal surgery this last meet (still in a lot of pain but improving), but would like to try to make the next one. I'm pretty flexible as to date.

Take care, Richard.


----------



## dvknight

Good to hear your surgery was successful!

The 16th and 17th are both good for me.

Dave

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## eos

Hope you're healing up well Richard. It'll be good to see you next meet.


----------



## radiata

Happy Hour Attendees,

I can do the 16th, 17th, 18th or 19th with a preference for either Tuesday, 4/17 or Thursday, 4/19. 

Once we pick a date, could we lock this thread and start a new thread titled "*NYC Happy Hour - 4/1N/12*"? (And so forth for subsequent months?) I think that would make it more workable for any newbies in that they wouldn't have to wade through 17++ pages of not-too-relevant posts before they get to info on our next gathering...

Richard - hope to see you in April!

Regards,
Bob


----------



## dvknight

Let's do the 17th then...

If anyone has objections, now is the time!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobi

dvknight said:


> Let's do the 17th then...
> 
> If anyone has objections, now is the time!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


17th should work for me... and you're hosting one in May? Will you have cocoa pods available at either?

Jake


----------



## johnachilli

17 should be good for me also. 

I'm going to throw out the idea of a change in venues... It can be a bit hard to hear each other there...


----------



## jacobi

johnachilli said:


> I'm going to throw out the idea of a change in venues... It can be a bit hard to hear each other there...


Agreed



Jake


----------



## dvknight

I'll have pods!

If people don't mind coming to Williamsburg, my friend's place is very conducive to conversation-

http://banterbrooklyn.com/ 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## johnachilli

Your friend owns banter? that's a good place


----------



## dvknight

Yup! He's one of the owners.


----------



## jacobi

Sounds good to me.

Jake


----------



## radiata

As long as it is near a subway station and I won't get horse shouting above the "music", it sounds good to me... 



dvknight said:


> I'll have pods!
> 
> If people don't mind coming to Williamsburg, my friend's place is very conducive to conversation-
> 
> BANTER Bar 132 Havemeyer street Williamsburg Brooklyn 11211
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## B-NICE

I will be away on big business that week.... lol...


----------



## johnachilli

Brad 
Does that mean what I think it means?
Las Vegas?


----------



## B-NICE

LOL, I can't say.....


----------



## Blocker Institute

I can't make the 17th but will be in town the week after


----------



## jacobi

Oh bloody hell...

I had so much stuff going on I completely forgot about it. Damn!


----------



## johnachilli

jacobi said:


> Oh bloody hell...
> 
> I had so much stuff going on I completely forgot about it. Damn!


No worries just don't forget the first monday in May at Dave's!


----------



## Julio

I thought Dave's meet was set for Sunday May 6 th?


----------



## mordoria

Julio said:


> I thought Dave's meet was set for Sunday May 6 th?


Julio, It is on that Sunday. John was drunk posting again.


----------



## johnachilli

mordoria said:


> Julio, It is on that Sunday. John was drunk posting again.


its appears I was, sorry for the confusion I have no idea why I typed monday...


----------



## jacobi

Yeah, no worries there. I saved that in my calendar, which I should have done for yesterdays meet.


----------

